# Grilled spiral cut hot dogs



## sw2geeks (Jul 5, 2012)

In case you missed it, the Internet foodie community has been all a buzz this past week about spiral cut hot dogs.

It is not really a new idea, but the good folks at Chow posted a great how-to video on the subject that has gone foodie viral.

I gave it a try yesterday and they turned out pretty good. The spiral leaves nice slots that toppings can fit into and they fit the bun better.
































More pics and a video here.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 5, 2012)

That looks like a lot of fun, but I don't think that I could afford the equipment need to do it!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jul 5, 2012)

:rofl2::laughat:


----------



## sw2geeks (Jul 5, 2012)

Nothing but the best for my dogs!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 5, 2012)

When I was a kid we had a spiral cutter for apples and such. I used it on hot dogs, and any thing else I could think of.


----------



## UCChemE05 (Jul 5, 2012)

Good call on the beef dogs.... anything else is a sin! :knight:


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 5, 2012)

I had just been thinking about this the last two weeks. Nice post. Just made chili dogs yesterday on my BGE.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 5, 2012)

Not a big dog fan, but this looks nice. I just can't handle the sponge bread. Now, bratwurst in a crusty roll I could eat all day... 

Stefan


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 5, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> Not a big dog fan, but this looks nice. I just can't handle the sponge bread. Now, bratwurst in a crusty roll I could eat all day...
> 
> Stefan


 
+1


----------



## ptolemy (Jul 6, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> Not a big dog fan, but this looks nice. I just can't handle the sponge bread. Now, bratwurst in a crusty roll I could eat all day...
> 
> Stefan



You could try a tortilla roll 

Also, I fins beef dog flavor too fatty (unpleasant fatty), so I do chicken dog


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 6, 2012)

I just ran a chili dog special all day today. 2 -1/4pound all beef chilidogs and a beer for $10 sold a bunch of them.


----------



## chinacats (Jul 6, 2012)

Nicest damn hot dog knife me thinks I've ever seen...


----------



## Craig (Jul 6, 2012)

Wouldn't this dry out the wiener pretty quick? My general understanding is you shouldn't prick a sausage.


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 6, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> Not a big dog fan, but this looks nice. I just can't handle the sponge bread. Now, bratwurst in a crusty roll I could eat all day...
> 
> Stefan



Agreed.

Another alternate is Pearl brand...they're available round like a burger patty. We serve them on crusty french rolls.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jul 6, 2012)

Craig said:


> Wouldn't this dry out the wiener pretty quick? My general understanding is you shouldn't prick a sausage.



Does not seems to. I usally find it ok to increase the surface area on meats just as long as you do it before cooking. I normally cut my smoked sausage in half before grilling. I also like deckling my roast and brisket before cooking.


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2012)

The gentleman in the video has no credibility- he put ketchup on his hot dog.:yuck:


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 6, 2012)

I think it increases surface area for more smokey flavor. I need to get some wood skewers. I will try it. Tried tater tots the other day, but they were too smokey for the kids. I will stick to the oven for those.


----------



## Duckfat (Jul 6, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> I just ran a chili dog special all day today. 2 -1/4pound all beef chilidogs and a beer for $10 sold a bunch of them.



Can I get two to go? 

Dave


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 6, 2012)

Every Wed. I meet up with some of my sisters for shuffleboard at a local dive bar. They have a weekly special on corn dogs on that day. I think I will ask them to do a chili dog special then! 
The bar was purchased by a Cuban fellow a while back and they might be able to put a Cuban spin on them, maybe.


----------



## SameGuy (Jul 6, 2012)

I made them tonight using larger wieners and Nathan's Famous natural casing Viennas, and have a couple of tips to share.

First, thicker sausages (wieners, frankfurters, whatever) work better than thin ones (like Nathan's or HNs). Natural casing smokies make for a nicer-looking, better-tasting dog, but it makes them harder to spiral. Finally, use a larger knife (gyuto, chef, or bigger petty) rather than a smaller one (paring, small petty); I started with my little Sab paring and couldn't manage continuous cuts or to keep the blade perpendicular to the axis. The larger blade made it easy.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jul 7, 2012)

The knife you use does make a difference! Went to finish up the rest of the pack of dogs for lunch today and used a global this time. The Itou worked so much better! Sorry Spike... :biggrin:


----------



## Tristan (Jul 9, 2012)

Great thread. Now I have a reason to buy an Itou.


----------



## echerub (Jul 11, 2012)

Man, since reading this thread I've made spiral dogs two days in a row. I like 'em for two reasons. First, they hang on to stuff better so I get less stuff dropping off. Second, they give more apparent volume in the bun from a small hot dog weiner 

Given that I've made 3 at a time just as snacks, the fact that I can use less and make it seem like more is a great thing


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 11, 2012)

echerub said:


> Man, since reading this thread I've made spiral dogs two days in a row. I like 'em for two reasons. First, they hang on to stuff better so I get less stuff dropping off. Second, they give more apparent volume in the bun from a small hot dog weiner
> 
> Given that I've made 3 at a time just as snacks, the fact that I can use less and make it seem like more is a great thing



+1

I use would charcoal in my BGE. I am sold on doing it this way. It tasted better to me. Glad this post motivated me to try it.


----------

